# Partage des fichiers - dossier Public inaccessible en invité



## subsole (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Soit un réseau local avec 3 Mac sur Lion.
- D'un côté 2 Mac (A et B) avec chacun une seule session Administrateur.
- De l'autre 1 Mac (C) avec 2 sessions administrateur.

Partage des fichiers est activé sur chaque Mac c'est ma tournée ^^
Les Mac A et B sont accessibles (dossier Public et Boite de Dépôts) depuis le Mac C sans rien faire de plus que de les sélectionner depuis la barre gauche d'une fenêtre.
Mais impossible d'avoir l'accès inverse c. à d.  simplement aux dossiers _Public_ et_ Boite de Dépôts_ du Mac C depuis les Mac A et B en cliquant simplement dans la barre de gauche (sans MDP).
Par contre, si je demande a me connecter en tant qu'administrateur d'une des session du Mac C depuis les Mac A et B sur le Mac C, j'ai accès à tous les dossiers de la session à laquelle je me suis connecté + les dossiers Publics et Boites Dépôts des 2 sessions du Mac C.

Donc, comment faire pour avoir simplement accès aux dossiers _Public_ et _Boite de Dépôts_ du Mac C depuis les Mac A et B en cliquant dans la barre de gauche et sans devoir me connecter _en tant que_ (avec MDP) et par là "protéger" les données de la/les sessions du Mac C  ?

Je ne sais pas si tout cela est bien clair.:rose:

------------------------------------------
*En tout cas, c'est clair que c'est un problème réseau... *


----------



## subsole (5 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> ------------------------------------------
> *En tout cas, c'est clair que c'est un problème réseau... *



Désolé. :rose:
Sinon, quelqu'un pourrait me donner sur une piste ? 
N.B. Je peux donner des précisions. 
 - - - - - - -
Puisque tout le monde demande ............... :love:
Les Mac A et B peuvent facilement se connecter en _invité_ l'un à l'autre (c. à d.  accès aux dossiers _Public_ et _Boite de Dépôts_, mais ne peuvent pas se connecter en _invité_ sur le Mac C.
Par contre,  ils (les MaC A et B) peuvent se connecter au Mac C en passant par _se connecter comme_ ( c. à d. nom d'utilisateur + MDP d'une des session du Mac C)et là, j'ai accès à tous les dossiers de la session à laquelle je me suis connecté ( normal) + les dossiers Publics et Boites Dépôts des *2* sessions du Mac C. :mouais:

Ça se resume à, comment faire pour retrouver l'accès au Mac C _en invité_ depuis les Mac A et/ou B ? 

Le problème vient très certainement du Mac C, mais je ne trouve pas.


----------



## mtcubix (5 Septembre 2012)

Il n'est pas la peine d'activer le partage de fichiers pour voir les macs reliés à un même réseau wifi.

Je suis dans la même config que toi à peu-près, partage désactivé sur tous les macs, tous les macs  sont visibles dès qu'ils s'allument, transfert de fichier soit par glisser-déposer dans le dossier public soit par air-drop.

Quand on ne "voit"pas un mac sur le réseau sachant qu'il est actif, on éteint et on rallume la freebox 

-tous ce monde est sous lion- !


----------



## subsole (5 Septembre 2012)

mtcubix a dit:


> Il n'est pas la peine d'activer le partage de fichiers pour voir les macs reliés à un même réseau wifi.
> 
> Je suis dans la même config que toi à peu-près, partage désactivé sur tous les macs, tous les macs  sont visibles dès qu'ils s'allument, transfert de fichier soit par glisser-déposer dans le dossier public soit par air-drop.
> 
> ...


Merci de me répondre. 
Je n'utilise pas de Wifi, mais de l'Ethernet + un switch.
J'ai déjà rebooté tout ce beau monde. 
Le problème c'est justement d'avoir accès au dossier_ Public_ en invité sur le Mac C, depuis un autre Mac (A et/ou B)


----------



## mtcubix (5 Septembre 2012)

Quelle est alors l'architecture de ton réseau ? 
(la façon dont les macs sont reliés au réseau )
je verrais la chose suivante :
routeur --> 

switch
-->A
-->B
-->C


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2012)

mtcubix a dit:


> Quelle est alors l'architecture de ton réseau ?
> (la façon dont les macs sont reliés au réseau )
> je verrais la chose suivante :
> routeur -->
> ...



Exactement.

---Box
----&#8645;
--Switch
--&#8645;   &#8645;  &#8645;
-A---B--C


----------



## mtcubix (6 Septembre 2012)

pour s'assurer que ça ne vient pas du switch, je te propose d'interchanger les câbles , une permutation circulaire suffirait A->B, B->C, C->A, et regarde ce que ça donne


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2012)

mtcubix a dit:


> pour s'assurer que ça ne vient pas du switch, je te propose d'interchanger les câbles , une permutation circulaire suffirait A->B, B->C, C->A, et regarde ce que ça donne



De ce côté là tout va bien.


----------



## mtcubix (6 Septembre 2012)

il ne me reste plus que deux cartouches 

1- Si les Macs sont en IP fixes les mettre en DHCP, s'ils sont en DHCP leur assigner des IP fixes : 192.168.0.10, 192.168.0.11,192.168.0.12 par exemple avec comme routeur la Box qui l'adresse 192.168.0.254 pour la freebox 

2- Vérifier que les préférences Finder sont identiques pour les 3 Mac , en l'occurrence "Barre latérale"

Si ça ne fonctionne pas, on dira mon cher subsole que la solution nous échappe. :rateau:


----------



## subsole (6 Septembre 2012)

mtcubix a dit:


> il ne me reste plus que deux cartouches
> 
> 1- Si les Macs sont en IP fixes les mettre en DHCP, s'ils sont en DHCP leur assigner des IP fixes : 192.168.0.10, 192.168.0.11,192.168.0.12 par exemple avec comme routeur la Box qui l'adresse 192.168.0.254 pour la freebox
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas une histoire d'IP.
Les Mac  se voient, puisqu'il est possible d'accéder au Mac C par _"se connecter comme"_ (donc à la totalité des fichiers du Mac C) mais il est impossible d'accéder au Mac C en _invité._ (histoire de n'avoir accès qu'au dossier _Public_).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2012)

Et en ajoutant sur le Mac C, dans chaque session, le Dossier public, ou le "Partagé", avec accès pour "Tous" ?
(pas logique qu'il faille le faire, mais on ne sait jamais...)

Je constate que sauf erreur de ma part, l'installation de ML a ajouté le dossier public dans la liste de partage, je n'ai pas souvenir de l'avoir ajouté moi-même.


----------



## subsole (7 Septembre 2012)

Tout ces Mac tournent sur Lion.
Sinon, c'est idem qu'avec ML, le dossier Public est présent dans la liste de partage à l'installation.

Après vérification, les droits sont les même sur les trois mac.

Pour la *Petite Maison* et le *dossier Public* :
Admin(Moi) =>  lecture/écriture
staff  => Lecture seulement
everyone  => Lecture seulement

Pour la *boite de Dépôt* :
Admin(Moi) =>  lecture/écriture
staff  => Ecriture seulement (boite de dépôt)
everyone  => Ecriture seulement (boite de dépôt)

Pour les autorisations du dossier Public en passant par le partage dans les Préférences système :
Admin =>  lecture/écriture
staff  => Lecture seulement
Tous  => Lecture seulement


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2012)

Up ?


----------



## fanougym (8 Septembre 2012)

à tout hasard, dans tes prefs système/compte/Utilisateur invité, la case "autoriser les invités à se connecter à des dossiers partagés" est bien cochée ?


----------



## mtcubix (8 Septembre 2012)

tiens, dans la même foulée, est ce que le compte "invité" ne serait pas désactivé par hasard ?


----------



## subsole (8 Septembre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> à tout hasard, dans tes prefs système/compte/Utilisateur invité, la case "autoriser les invités à se connecter à des dossiers partagés" est bien cochée ?





mtcubix a dit:


> tiens, dans la même foulée, est ce que le compte "invité" ne serait pas désactivé par hasard ?



Non, ce n'est pas le compte _Utilisateur Invité_ dont je parle. 

Je parle de l'impossibilité de se connecter en_ invité_ aux dossiers Public des  sessions du Mac C (malgré que le partage des fichiers soit activé) et bien que les Mac A et B voient le Mac C (_l'iMac intel de Nathalie_) dans la barre gauche d'une fenêtre.
Exemple _iMac intel de Nathalie_:







1- Normalement il suffit de cliquer (à partir des Mac A et B) sur _iMac intel de Nathalie_  pour y accéder, par défaut la connexion se fait au dossier "Public" de _l'iMac intel de Nathalie_ comme "invité", sans avoir à en faire plus. 






2 -Sinon, il est possible de se connecter comme "utilisateur référencé" et d'accéder à tous les fichiers de _l'iMac intel de Nathalie_  en cliquant sur "Se connecter comme..." et en entrant  le nom (ici _'iMac intel de Nathalie_) + le MDP de la session distante.

Dans mon cas, c'est la possibilité n°1 qui ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## mtcubix (8 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> 1- Normalement il suffit de cliquer (à partir des Mac A et B) sur _iMac intel de Nathalie_  pour y accéder, par défaut la connexion se fait au dossier "Public" de _l'iMac intel de Nathalie_ comme "invité", sans avoir à en faire plus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dans mon cas, c'est la possibilité n°1 qui ne fonctionne pas.



Je viens de faire le test sur mon réseau local Macs 
A : compte invité désactivé + partage désactivé
B : compte invité désactivé + partage Activé
C : compte invité activé + partage Activé

------
B et C ne voient pas A.
B et C se voient.
A voit tout le monde.

A partir de l'ordinateur A.
-en cliquant a gauche sur l'icone de B, la possibilité 1 telle que tu l'as définie n'est pas disponible.
-en cliquant a gauche sur l'icone de C, on voit tous les dossiers publics des utilisateurs de C (=possibilité 1) et on a aussi la possibilité 2


----------



## fanougym (8 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas le compte _Utilisateur Invité_ dont je parle.



J'avais bien compris 
Mais tu n'as pas répondu à ma question


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> J'avais bien compris
> Mais tu n'as pas répondu à ma question



 

:love:

*OUI*, mais bien sûr quel mononeuronal je fais !!!! :
À force d'avoir la tête dans le guidon, je suis passé complètement à côté. :rateau::rose:
Merci fanougym, MERCI.  
Merci également mtcubix, je n'ai pas vraiment saisi ta dernière explication ......  
 Les CdB sont partis, non mais ! 
------
Edit:
 Si vous avez un moment et des idées , j'ai encore un "truc" inexpliqué qui traine par ici  ====> http://forums.macg.co/itunes/itunes...s-pas-aux-dl-ni-infos-du-compte-1145752.html?


----------

